

Show HN: My first Rails app Bar Roulette, bar hopping with help from Uber and Yelp - tswartz
https://bar-roulette.herokuapp.com

======
tswartz
Hey HN - This is the first app I’ve built, it was coded with Ruby on Rails. I
built it as a way to explore Uber’s new ride request API. I haven’t seen
anything using their API where you don’t know where you are going until after
the Uber ride finishes. It got a little bit of press last week, but I really
value the HN community and I would love to get your honest feedback. Is this
something you’d use? Concerns you have that would keep you from using it? Do
you have suggestions on how to improve the homepage?

------
predogger
Great app! Have had a lot of fun trying it out. Especially like the
spontaneous nature of it, certainly spices up the evening trying new places.
Hook in with Tinder or Grindr to also grab a date?

------
theworstshill
Thats an awesome idea. Available in every city where Uber operates? If so, I
might use it myself soon.

~~~
tswartz
Thanks, yes it's available any city that has uber and yelp. The car hierarchy
that it looks for availability is uberX > uberPOP > uberBLACK.

